
Reverse Emulating NES – Cartridge ROM with Raspberry Pi - palmm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar9WRwCiSr0
======
palmm
A longer form technical explanation from Tom7:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTlNVUmBA28](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTlNVUmBA28)

